# what do i need to run megasquirt on my mk1?



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

first of all allow me to say that those words in the title yielded no search material.

that being said, this is what i would like to acomplish.
car is question is 84 gti jh head is currently on cis lambda.

i have been debating megasquirt for a while now and here is why.

Currently i both a high strung n/a (jh) 8v/ aba short, and am in the process of buildling a 16v 9a turbo set-up. That being said i would like to keep the two engines fairly interchangable in my car, so if i get sick of one, i just pop in the other for a new driving expeierence. my question is, is there any versions of ms where i can save a couple of different maps, ie, one 8v map and one 16vt map. How easy would it be to switch from map to map, also what hardwear will i need to make this happen. Im fairly new to ms and would like to learn as much as i can as i understand it i will need two sets of injectors, but will my fuel rail be interchangable? Im running a innovate wide band to help me monitor conditions. Anyways, just looking for some discussion here.:thumbup:

thanks everybody
have a great day!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

No the rails are not interchangeable. Go look at both head and notice the spacing of the injectors. 

But, swapping tunes is as easy as loading the preferred file via the PC. You could make swapping motors as easy as you like by making the wiring harness and the fuel connections as modular as you can. Then all you have to deal with is the exhaust and intake setups.

I suggest you read a lot and check out the various vendors of MS kits and such to determine what you need to pull this off.


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a vendor they recommend talking to, or helpful experience they would like to share? Just looking to get some discussion here to supplement my research.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I use www.diyautotune.com for my MS needs.


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Cool, what efi controller are you running, will both ms1 and msII, have multi map capabilities?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

MS1/2 is the chip version and some software diff with them. I recommend the v3.0 board. Do a bunch of reading to get a better understanding of what MS can do. I have MS1 on older v2.2 bd, and I built a v3 bd for the 16V auto-x car w/ ITB's. The v3 bd is much nicer and the MS1 chip will do what you need, the Ms2 has some additional capabilities that you may or may not need.

Here is another place to drown your brain msextra.com


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the info. Time to go for an info swim :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The documents section of msextra is your best bet. There is a feature comparison page the will give you info on which processor versions can do what. 

That being said almost anything can be run on ms1/extra on a v3 board.


----------

